

The Cult of Busy - pmcpinto
https://medium.com/thelist/the-cult-of-busy-bbb124caed51

======
valarauca1
I love this post. I've long been guided by a simple saying, "Accomplishment is
only for those who need to validate their existence."

Obviously it doesn't apply to work, but what you do in your free time. Or time
not allocated to earning money. But free time, and weekends. Do you spend that
time on others, for the sake of them acknowledging your existence? Or do you
spend it on yourself, making you happy?

------
dinarebecca
Yes, yes exactly right. Decide how you want to spend your time, and then spend
it exactly as you'd like. And figure out what you can do in a day so you're
not "busy" \- or frantic all day. Celebrate calm.

